# It's a shame it can't talk



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Would love to know the history behind this find:

1882 Winchester rifle found in Great Basin National Park

1882 Winchester rifle found in Great Basin National Park | KSL.com


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW. Nice find. If it could only talk.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It is talking, but very quietly. The gun is saying that its owner was relaxed enough to set the gun down when it was more likely time to get ready to use it. Whether the danger was man or beast who knows? Might have even been the weather. I just cannot believe that a man in the wilderness would set down his most valuable possession aside from maybe his horse and forget where he left it. I think there are bones out there associated with the gun.
GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The answer to why it was there is simple.......

Old Pete leaned it against the tree because he had to take a dump....... Bear came along and attacked him and ate him............:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> The answer to why it was there is simple.......
> 
> Old Pete leaned it against the tree because he had to take a dump....... Bear came along and attacked him and ate him............:smt1099


I thereby amend my last sentence to "I think there is dried up bear poop out there associated with that gun."
GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Surprised it didn't get knocked over in a storm or something. Interesting.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

When I was a young lad, one of our neighbors found (in alaska) two skeletons. One human. One bear. Nearby was a 30/40 craig rifle. And a colt pistol.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> When I was a young lad, one of our neighbors found (in alaska) two skeletons. One human. One bear. Nearby was a 30/40 craig rifle. And a colt pistol.


Yep, bear was just out there minding his own business, hunting with his 30/40 when this human leapt out of the woods and attacked him. Of course, the bear tried to defend hisself with the rifle, but was too far gone.


----------

